# Android 2.3.3 tethering question

## archeleus

The needed kernel options are enabled as from this thread : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-843255-start-0.html

The modules mentioned there don't show up in when I lsmod.

So I connect the phone and select USB tethering (which works well in Windows 7 and Debian) but nothing happens in Gentoo. The usb0 interface doesn't show up.

Suggestions?

Anyone?

----------

## casegfx

did you get it working ?

----------

## Yuu

Hi,

 *archeleus wrote:*   

> The modules mentioned there don't show up in when I lsmod.

 

a) What modules did you try to load ?

b) did you enable "Host for RNDIS and ActiveSync devices (EXPERIMENTAL)" ? It's in "Multi-purpose USB Networking Framework" section.

c) Try to load cdc_ether and rndis_host

It's working for me with Android 2.2 and my Gentoo.

Maybe we should use the official topic.

----------

## bugmenot

i use wired usb tethering with my android device

here's my kernel options:

```

Device Drivers -->

   USB Support -->

      USB Gadget Support -->

         [m] USB Gadget Drivers

         [m] Ethernet Gadget

         [x] RNDIS Support

```

then i just

```

cp -v /etc/init.d/net.eth0 /etc/init.d/net.usb0

/etc/init.d/net.usb0 start

```

and it was working

----------

## Yuu

Weird... I haven't this symlink : 

```
$ ll /etc/init.d/net.*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 16K  3 juil. 10:50 /etc/init.d/net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   6 19 oct.   2010 /etc/init.d/net.wlan1 -> net.lo
```

But I have android 2.2 and I've followed this tutorial.

----------

